# Velvety Vanilla Hot Chocolate



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                      Velvety Vanilla Hot Chocolate

Recipe By     : 
Serving Size  : 4    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Beverages

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
     1/2  cup           water
     1/2  cup           unsweetened cocoa powder
   1      Pinch         salt
     3/4  cup           Torani vanilla syrup
   3      cups          whole milk
   1      cup           half-and-half
   1      strip         orange peel (optional) -- (2-inch)

1. In a heavy saucepan, combine water, cocoa powder, salt and vanilla
syrup. Heat gently, whisking occasionally, until steaming.

2. Whisk in milk and half-and-half and add orange peel. Bring mixture
to a simmer. Remove from heat and pour into 4 mugs.


                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : Yield: 4 servings


----------

